
A lightbulb is not an idea - joeyespo
https://medium.com/personal-growth/a-lightbulb-is-not-an-idea-549e83514587
======
karmakaze
The animations are beautiful and clearly support the text. I agree with all
the text except the final point.

"The lightbulb image works on a purely symbolic level, it only replaces the
word “idea”. This image of a household item contains no original thought about
what an idea is."

This may be true for most readers today but when I see a lightbulb
representing 'idea' I feel the "Eureka!" moment when the idea was formed as
when a lightbulb switches from off to on in an instant. It's a very physical
analogy that works for me to represent that same 'associative magic'.

It also seems a bit unfair to compare a static image illustration with an
animated one. At least the lightbulb could have transitioned from an off to on
state.

~~~
setr
Even in that case, the lightbulb serving that purpose is naturally ignored, as
its been heavily overused and tends to draw no more meaning than the slide
“and the solution follows...”; at which point, it offers no more value than
the text itself/an emoji, and still fails the task of the author’s goal for
images

